# Good fly spray for summer?



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/your-favorite-fly-spray-your-least-125945/


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We have good results with Absorbines RED, in a red bottle. Cheap sprays are ineffective and work maybe on mosquitoes. The black bottled Ultra Shield is supposed to be very good according to friends altho I haven't tried it.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The best fly repellent is Neem Oil, all natural

Get a bottle of pure Neem Oil, it does solidify so stand it in some hot water. % ml (teaspoon) Neem. 3 ml liquid soap, made up with a Litre of hot water. Mix well and sponge on the horse.
You can spray it on as long as the Neem remains liquid or it bungs the nozzle.
Brilliant stuff and works on dogs to keep fleas and ticks away.


----------



## Kdobbert (Jun 21, 2012)

i use the pryana sprayand wipe and it kills the flys on contact. love it! its cheap as well 11.99. i think it works greatt!!!


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

i bought endure because it says it would last up to 14 days but i was spraying my horse almost everyday anyway because they lie. Maybe if ur horse never sweats and u live where theres no humidity and its wintertime then u could go for 14 days. So I bought a cheaper brand in a gallon from tractor supply and I will see how that works. I cant see spending $70 a gallon for the best stuff unless it really lives up to it's promises. trial and error.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I usually use Bronco, it works ok, but under severe conditions, like in the deep woods where those biting bugs are relentless, I break out the Ultrasheild by Absorbine, the one in the black bottle. It's is 3 times the price of Bronco so I only use it sparingly.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Everyone will laugh at me, but it's the truth- any kind of flea spray for dogs/cats that has the main ingredient pyrethrin or however you spell it. It works!!! I HATE Bronco fly spray...it's mostly water.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I like Repel x concentrate but it gets costly when the flies are bad. So, I just bought some pure citronella oil, cider vinegar, and skin so soft. Going to try a homemade recipe. I hope it works.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I just bought the Repel X concentrate, which also has the active ingredient pyrethrine, and it DOES NOT work. Am I doing something wrong??? Mixed it to the dilution listed on the back, maybe I will use it less diluted next time? 

Anyway....I've checked out various products, all-natural homemade stuff as well as the scariest chemicals and I find that some work a little better than others, but nothing REALLY seems to work. Maybe I just haven't found the right one yet. The ones I remember the names of for sure that I've tried have been the repel-x concentrate and the endure. My poor horse is always covered in blood streaks after a ride from me killing bugs  Good luck finding something that works! I'm going to write down some of these suggestions as well so that I can try some more.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I use a 50/50 mix of avon skin so soft and vinegar works great on me and the horse and it is safe.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I just bought a jar of SWAT to use on my mare and oh my goodness. I have never, in my life, seen a fly repellent work as good as that stuff does. I just stuck a little dab of it near her ears, udder, and back. After 3 days, the flies/mosquitoes still aren't bothering her at all. it's amazing! haha
The warning label is a little scary so I've been using a plastic bag on my hand to put it on (cheaper than a glove! haha) and I haven't died yet. 

But yeah, SWAT is amazing.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I just used buzz off for the first time this year. It's a concentrate that you pour a little (16ml, I used a syringe w/o needle) down your horses back after a ride or working them. You also put a few ml down the forehead. It's supposed to last for up to a month and repel ticks and lice as well as flies, mosquitoes, etc. We've had a huge tick problem this year and some lice issues around so that's why I tried it out. So far I am very happy. We treated our 6 horses and I have seen very few flies on them while the 3 horses in the pasture next to ours (same fence line) always have flies on their faces. I love that it's a once a month thing. It's kinda like the flea treatment for dogs...


----------



## grace01 (Mar 5, 2012)

thank you for your suggestions  I've tried a home made one that seems to be working better than the others


----------

